# Connecting Macbook to LG HDTV (RZ 32LZ55)



## harryhog (Dec 16, 2008)

I've recently bought a Macbook and have tried connecting to my LG HDTV. I previously connected a normal PC laptop using a VGA (at computuer) to DVI connection (on TV). 

I bought the macbook mini-DVI to vga connection to connect to the end of the existing cable. So...from laptop-tv connections were mini-div to vga, vga to dvi. This doesn't work, the tv doesn't even go to DPM mode.

There is another connection into the TV which is called RS 232C, but i've no idea what this is for.

Does anyone know how I can connect to this TV???

Thanks for your help,
Harry


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2008)

Why DVI to VGA and back to DVI again?

You can go straight mini-DVI to DVI with an Apple adaptor.

Also, if it's the new uni-body MacBook, then your TV must be HDCP-compliant (and, also, you'll need the mini-DisplayPort adaptor to DVI, not mini-DVI to DVI).


----------



## harryhog (Dec 16, 2008)

ah, that makes sense. wasn't aware you could do that, just wanted to ask someone who's done this before so I don't spend £20 on an un-needed cable.  Will this make the difference? 

apologies for posting twice, new to this and posted once then saw a more suitable forum page.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2008)

My TV (Samsung LNS-4051D) works fine with a mini-DVI to VGA connector, but I'm only doing one "conversion" along that cable (DVI to VGA).  It could very well be that the DVI-to-VGA-to-DVI is what's borking the signal, but I cannot say for sure.

It makes sense to me that straight DVI-to-DVI should work.  Don't blame 20 pounds on me, though, if it doesn't!  

I don't have that exact setup, so it may be worth your while to wait for someone who has a similar setup to say, "Yes, that works for me, and it should work for you, too."


----------



## harryhog (Dec 16, 2008)

cool...thanks for your help anyway, hopefully someone will reply fairly soon, but I'll keep an eye out for some mini-dvi to div cables...looks like most of them are quite short (apple versions) which could be tricky to connect to the TV.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, most likely it would have to be mini-DVI to DVI to long DVI cable to TV.  That's how I use the mini-DVI to VGA adaptor (well, with a long VGA cable, not a long DVI cable)...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, most likely it would have to be mini-DVI to DVI to long DVI cable to TV.  That's how I use the mini-DVI to VGA adaptor (well, with a long VGA cable, not a long DVI cable)...


----------



## Mtn Broker (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a similar but different problem trying to connect a MacBook to an LG 50PCD3D TV. Using mini DVI to HDMI the laptop recognizes the TV ("detect displays" shows the TV model number but it is grayed out) but the TV only shows No Signal when on the HDMI/DVI input. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

